# Windy Hill Fishing



## chesb (Aug 12, 2006)

I will be in Windy Hill all week. Can anyone recommend where to fish. Thinking about Apache or Garden City. Does anyone have a report from any of the piers or surf?

Thanks
Chesb


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Just came from Garden City to Georgia today. Didn't catch a whole lot from the pier or the surf. It stormed the better part of yesterday. On my way to GA today, Dad called and they had already caught a few spots from the pier. They say fishing should be good this weekend - glad I am going back on Thursday!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Lots of blues in GC. Caught some trout from the surf. No flounder in a while. 
Murky water with strong rip currents yesterday. Use steal leaders and chunks of mullet for blues.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

You fished yesterday in the storm?!?!?!

I fished in the morning but went inside once it started lightning!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Fished yesterday (monday) 12pm-5pm. No storms. Lots of current. We were catching huge 2 lb mullet in the cast net. My buddy took some home to eat. I don't eat bait.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

My mistake - I was thinking of Sunday!!!! I forgot I was in GA yesterday (Monday)!

Brittany


----------

